# The Army Showcase



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.heresy-online.net/assortedimages/ho_armyshowcase.png​
As part of Viscount Vash's Gallery Spring clean he's decided to add a new category to give our members somewhere to post up finished army pictures -The Army Showcase.

Every month (depending on how many submissions the area gets) we plan to select one of the armies to post on the new box on our index page.


http://www.heresy-online.net/assortedimages/featuredarmy.jpg​
So, for the chance to be our first Featured Army for the month of May grab some happy snaps of your prized army and post them up for all to see.

Around 100k different people check out Heresy-Online every month! That's a lot of eyeballs to show off your skills to! :yahoo:


So if you have an army you're proud of grab some full army snaps like the examples below and post them to the gallery.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome Jez! great planning! now to just get the 'finished army' part done...

CP


----------

